# REKA action cam from Aldi-worth a punt as a cycle cam?



## night cycler (9 Jan 2018)

This action cam currently being sold as one of Aldi's special buys.

At £29.99 it seems like it may be worth a punt for use as a cycle cam- it has a *handle mount. *Unsure if this means handle bar mount?

Only 1mp cam.

There are no reviews on Aldi's site yet.

I am planning on buying a wide angle lense Mobius cam at around £65 for my cycling safety, so naturally this has caught my attenton.

https://www.aldi.co.uk/reka-hd-acti...d-id=4DA9F9CBF6DBB3715CBCD1BF2302C3E62A4E2624


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Jan 2018)

£29.99 is cheap enough to take a chance. It will have twelve months warranty too.


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Jan 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> £29.99 is cheap enough to take a chance. It will have twelve months warranty too.



Aldi also have a fantastic returns policy, should it turn out to be not what you wanted.


----------



## Cycleops (9 Jan 2018)

User13710 said:


> A camera won't make you safer.


No, but think of the fame on YouTube.


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Jan 2018)

User13710 said:


> A camera won't make you safer.


You don't get it, do you?

It's a gadget, for Christ sake.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jan 2018)

720 upgrades to 1080p, not bad.


----------



## Tangoup51 (10 Jan 2018)

I've bought a bundle of £30.00 Cheap helmet cameras in my time, they're all mass-produced by the same generic manufacture then people pay said manufacture to engrave their "company logo" into the camera. the cameras stay the same aslong as the price does, despite who has their brand logo slapped on the camera.

(Forgive the lens scratch and the motion blur)
-


































(runs at 1 hour 30 minute battery life @ 1080p with battery well worn in)

Here's a few pics from my camera over the years. All the same, Cheap, Generic Helmet camera (the ones that look like yours)
I believe the quality is out-standing in terms of the price.

They often suffer with red lights (Red light bleeding is a common on my camera) and the camera 'cage' reflects in the upper left corner.

Outside of that, the quality depends on 2 things. Where you mount it.
(vibrations on the handlebars can damage clarity as it does in the last photo, unlike the helmet.)

Your settings. All the cameras I have had at this price range heavily depend on setting adjustment so make sure you balance it right. These pictures have the best settings for each scenario.

Also for the OP while it's not strictly relevant it's worth mentioning wide-angle lens tend to distort speed perception and make it slower than it actually is. 

Also
@goodgabba I believe that's the bike you're after in the last photo


----------



## glasgowcyclist (10 Jan 2018)

User13710 said:


> A camera won't make you safer.



That's true but it could prove crucial in negating the single-witness-suicide-swerve claim by an errant driver, or the he-came-out-of-nowhere, or the he-flew-off-the-pavement etc etc..


----------



## Arjimlad (10 Jan 2018)

The website shows a handlebar mount as included. I found that sort very wobbly.

I prefer to use these https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00FS7WOFY/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

They offer a good variety of mounting positions and can put the camera clear of cables etc.


----------



## 400bhp (11 Jan 2018)

User13710 said:


> Calm down do. Just responding to the OP's reason for buying one.



I think you've extrapolated from his OP to there being another reason other than used as a cycle cam?


----------



## Cuchilo (11 Jan 2018)

I bought this tiny thing to put in a model airplane for a bit of fun .
https://www.businessdirect.bt.com/p...GJfYTSuoIRdindbqA8gDFYUWJv6VPJEgaAhRTEALw_wcB

a still ...




My mate flying ....


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Jan 2018)

night cycler said:


> This action cam currently being sold as one of Aldi's special buys.
> 
> At £29.99 it seems like it may be worth a punt for use as a cycle cam- it has a *handle mount. *Unsure if this means handle bar mount?
> 
> ...



I bought the ALDI rear light camera, very pleased with it. My general experience of ALDI "gear" is positive. I also have a Mobius camera, excellent bit of kit.


----------



## Electric_Andy (11 Jan 2018)

Take a look on Amazon for the Apeman 1080p action cam. Was around £40 but comes with lots of brackets and attachments. I got one for Christmas - to be fair I've only used it in the house but both the video and audio came out really well. I think the photo capture is also much higher than the 1MP ALDI one. They also do a 4k model but I wouldn't benefit from such a thing.


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Jan 2018)

night cycler said:


> .......
> Only 1mp cam.



Unless I have miss-understood you, I think this is wrong, my reading of the specification (on the link you quote) is that resolutions unto 12mp are supported.


----------



## Crankarm (11 Jan 2018)

I think I'll stick with my GoPro Hero 6. Thanks for the tip though.


----------



## night cycler (12 Jan 2018)

BoldonLad said:


> Unless I have miss-understood you, I think this is wrong, my reading of the specification (on the link you quote) is that resolutions unto 12mp are supported.



Hi BoldonLad and thanks for raising that point, but I cannot find the section you refer to??

I have taken a screen shot (below) that says 1 MP, so I am now wondering if there is another section/specification that I have not been able to find within the link. Please could you show me.


----------



## aegis (12 Jan 2018)

BoldonLad said:


> Unless I have miss-understood you, I think this is wrong, my reading of the specification (on the link you quote) is that resolutions unto 12mp are supported.



The image sensor is 1280x720 pixels so roughly 1mp. It records at 25 or 30 fps 720p but upscales to 1080p. Still images are upscaled also to up to 12mp.

I would hope it allows you to switch off the upscaling and record at 720p as there's no point in 1080p and it uses up more space. Still, for the money, not bad. I've had good results out of my Aldi rear camera/light so tempted with this too.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Jan 2018)

night cycler said:


> Hi BoldonLad and thanks for raising that point, but I cannot find the section you refer to??
> 
> I have taken a screen shot (below) that says 1 MP, so I am now wondering if there is another section/specification that I have not been able to find within the link. Please could you show me.



All I did was click the link you gave in your OP, then, choose "Product Description", then under "Features" about halfway down the list, 8 Photo Resolution Settings:


----------



## Phaeton (12 Jan 2018)

Just got an email through saying this is 1/2 price £21.99 but when visiting site it's still showing full price, maybe not been changed yet https://www.7dayshop.com/products/e...illist&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20180112 Suspect it's similar quality.

Edit:- Just gone back & notice Use Code SAVEEVO50 don't know if I missed it before


----------



## ianM (12 Jan 2018)

I purchased the Reka £29.00 camera yesterday and looked at my test footage - 
When viewing, via a card reader into my Mac i see the .AVI files are split into 5 mins !!
And while trying to join 30 files takes forever !!
Anyone know if the 5mins split can be increased ? 
OR recommend a quick "AVI Joining Package" ?
IanM.


----------



## confusedcyclist (12 Jan 2018)

I can't answer your question about if splits can be extended with your model, but some cams have multiple modes, i.e. manual recording recording or splits. Splits are helpful because the camera can loop on an SD card and it automagically deletes the oldest split so the card doesnt run out of space, rather than stopping recording and forcing you to wipe everything manually. My particular cam only does 10 min splits.


----------



## aegis (12 Jan 2018)

ianM said:


> I purchased the Reka £29.00 camera yesterday and looked at my test footage -
> When viewing, via a card reader into my Mac i see the .AVI files are split into 5 mins !!
> And while trying to join 30 files takes forever !!
> Anyone know if the 5mins split can be increased ?
> ...



Most cameras split into 5 minute chunks so that if the battery goes you don't lose the entire video file as well as being useful for loop recording.

Try AVITools - http://www.emmgunn.com/avitools-home/ for joining files. The demo version is feature complete but you can only add one file at a time.


----------



## mjr (12 Jan 2018)

I think (but have not checked) that most camera AVI files can simply be concatenated. On Mac, the terminal command-line tool to do that is "cat" as in "cat file1 file2 file3 > newfile" or maybe "cat vid{01..30}.avi > newvid.avi"

avconv and mplayer/mencoder can do various processing, or Blender's Video Sequence Editor can import AVI files and then cut them about, but it is a bit of a Swiss Army Chainsaw - very powerful, but when you use it wrong, it may remove your leg!


----------



## aegis (12 Jan 2018)

mjr said:


> I think (but have not checked) that most camera AVI files can simply be concatenated. On Mac, the terminal command-line tool to do that is "cat" as in "cat file1 file2 file3 > newfile" or maybe "cat vid{01..30}.avi > newvid.avi"



Nope. The files are a multi-part container format not a raw stream of data. 

If you're ok with terminal, I've used ffmpeg's concat command.

https://trac.ffmpeg.org/wiki/Concatenate

ffmpeg can be installed with brew. https://brew.sh


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Jan 2018)

ianM said:


> I purchased the Reka £29.00 camera yesterday and looked at my test footage -
> When viewing, via a card reader into my Mac i see the .AVI files are split into 5 mins !!
> And while trying to join 30 files takes forever !!
> Anyone know if the 5mins split can be increased ?
> ...


http://www.quesh.co.uk/data/images/products/82026UGV2.pdf

Will take you to the manual I believe. It would appear you can have Looping video on/off. If you have "on", then, you have a choice of 2, 5, or 10 minute segments.

Please accept my apologies, in advance, real men do not read the instructions, I am a geek


----------



## night cycler (13 Jan 2018)

Ian,

What I don't understand at the moment is why the footage does not play automatically, without the hassle of joining etc.

Could this be to do with the file type (AVI)? My dash cam records in one minute segments and play back on the desktop pc is automatic . No messing about having to join anything. The files types are different though.

The good news Ian is that there appears to be good options for customer suport. This is in the form of a geographical phone number (not a silly 0870 No), an email addy and a web address.

Please keep us up to date with what happens and how you get on. The guys on here are helpful.

Thank you to BoldonLad for the intruction link-It is extremely helpful.






If the following is true, then it is very reassuring.

From their website:

Our dedicated UK based support teams are always on hand to offer help and advice when needed. Each team member undergoes expert training to provide in-depth assistance on our entire product range.


----------



## SuperHans123 (13 Jan 2018)

Crankarm said:


> I think I'll stick with my GoPro Hero 6. Thanks for the tip though.


And spend £330.


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Jan 2018)

If January wasn't the skintest month of the year, I'd have snapped one of these up... there's a stack of them in the shop at the moment but i doubt they'll last until payday


----------



## night cycler (15 Jan 2018)

I'm unsure whether the 1mp *video* footage would be good enough. I understand the stills will probably be good at 12 mp, but I have no use for that function of the cam.


----------



## aegis (17 Jan 2018)

night cycler said:


> I'm unsure whether the 1mp *video* footage would be good enough. I understand the stills will probably be good at 12 mp, but I have no use for that function of the cam.



The camera hardware, like many of these cheaper action cameras, has a 1MP sensor 1280x720p. It extrapolates up to 1920x1080p video or to 4000x3000 12MP JPEG. IMHO it's a bit pointless. You may as well set the stills mode to 1MP and video to 720p.

My camera arrived by courier just a few hours ago. After a brief play with it, I can't see why you'd set it to higher settings than 1MP / 720p.

Only thing I'm disappointed with so far is the bike handlebar mount. It's cheap plastic and doesn't fit a 31.8 handlebar. I'm not sure how I'm going to mount it on the bike yet but I guess I'll have to find a Garmin Outfront/GoPro mount. The rest seems par for the course.


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Jan 2018)

MontyVeda said:


> If January wasn't the skintest month of the year, I'd have snapped one of these up... there's a stack of them in the shop at the moment but i doubt they'll last until payday



I don't want to encourage you to overspend, but.......

You could buy it online, and pay with PayPal, pay after delivery, that gives you a delay of about two weeks, to actually find the money.....


----------



## MontyVeda (2 Feb 2018)

BoldonLad said:


> I don't want to encourage you to overspend, but.......
> 
> You could buy it online, and pay with PayPal, pay after delivery, that gives you a delay of about two weeks, to actually find the money.....


there's still one in store... not sure if i want it or not now. There's a strong chance it'll be yet another £30 gadget i hardly use.


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2018)

snertos999 said:


> And spend £330.


£249·99 at Currys.


----------



## SuperHans123 (2 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> £249·99 at Currys.


HOLY THREAD REVIVAL BATMAN!


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2018)

snertos999 said:


> HOLY THREAD REVIVAL BATMAN!


Not by me!


----------



## SuperHans123 (2 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> £249·99 at Currys.


https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/camer...a-hd-action-camcorder-black-10169585-pdt.html
£389


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2018)

snertos999 said:


> https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/camer...a-hd-action-camcorder-black-10169585-pdt.html
> £389


Mis-price in the Bradford store by the looks of that.


----------



## aegis (2 Feb 2018)

To get this back on track, I've had a first ride with mine. I had to get hold of a handlebar mount as the included mount doesn't fit 31.8 bars.

IMHO it's not suitable for cycling. The frame rate at 1080p and at 720p is awful. The file says it's 30 frames per second but it looks like it's taking 10 frames a second and just filling in the other 20 with copies. It's very choppy. Aardman make smoother movies. If you drop down to 640x480, it's smooth but then you can't read number plates.

Audio is not great. Lots of buzzing and wind noise.

So, mine is going back to Aldi. Pity. Their rear camera has been doing sterling service on the back for months.


----------



## Gibbo88 (2 Mar 2018)

Just bought one of these for 21.99, the handle bar mount is not brilliant on my orange due to handle bar getting wider towards the stem. Due to this I found that the tightening screws were difficult to use due to the cables from the brakes etc. I have not used it for a ride yet so not sure in terms of footage quality.

Alex


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Mar 2018)

there's still one in my store... now reduced to £19.99.


----------



## Gasman (16 Mar 2018)

Cuchilo said:


> I bought this tiny thing to put in a model airplane for a bit of fun .
> https://www.businessdirect.bt.com/p...GJfYTSuoIRdindbqA8gDFYUWJv6VPJEgaAhRTEALw_wcB



Similar things on Ebay for under a tenner.


----------



## Cuchilo (16 Mar 2018)

Gasman said:


> Similar things on Ebay for under a tenner.


Got a link ?


----------



## mjr (16 Mar 2018)

Cuchilo said:


> Got a link ?


Search ebay for MD80. It is a bit of a lottery because you never know exactly what board is in the case and exactly which firmware is on it, but you can play 4 or 5 times for the price of that muvi. I keep my old one around as a fallback camera and I've posted about it a few times here like https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/f...-with-the-md80-muvi-clone.58430/#post-4150445 and you can find the rest by searching.


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Mar 2018)

Cuchilo said:


> Got a link ?


here and here

TMN to MJR


----------



## RoubaixCube (16 Mar 2018)

Not exactly the best quality video footage @1080p...



Looks more like somewhere between 480 and 720p. 

If you pay a little more on top. you can get some proper 1080p or 4k action cameras off amazon. I would rather pay the extra for a Yi or Yi Lite action camera. The Yi lite is currently £90 but i picked mine up for £60 when it was on promo and its _*ALWAYS*_ on promo or lightning deal! Sadly i sent it back because there was no video flip or rotation function to record the right way up when the camera itself was mounted upside down.

The standard Yi is currently £52.99 but again ALWAYS on offer, It will either be on Promo or lightning deal and you can snag it for around £40-45 if not lower... Ive seen it as low as around £30 when it was on promo.

Currently using an ELECAM REXSO Explorer 4k which was purchased off Gearbest during a flash sale for £66... Now its £103  crikey!!

If you dont need 4k. There are some amazingly good value cameras to be had on amazon with video footage even better than this video here. I spent a month or two researching action cameras so send me a PM if you find something you like off amazon or ebay and i'll tell you if its good for the money.

The current hype with Action Cameras currently is '4K' and loads of manufacturers are pushing out these 'fake 4k' cameras that record at 4k but technically dont as the image is either upscaled from 720p or 1080p depending on the chipset used. 

Feel free to fire me a PM


----------



## mjr (16 Mar 2018)

RoubaixCube said:


> The standard Yi is currently £52.99 but again ALWAYS on offer, It will either be on Promo or lightning deal and you can snag it for around £40-45 if not lower... Ive seen it as low as around £30 when it was on promo.


That's still a big step up from the £10-20 that the Aldi cameras eventually sold for and you'd have to deal with Amazon's somewhat hit-and-miss returns system if there were any problems, rather than simply returning it to the high street.


----------



## Milkfloat (16 Mar 2018)

For me it a battery life issue. The only thing suitable I can find that runs for +4 hours is the Fly 12, and there is no way I am paying £150.


----------



## mjr (16 Mar 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> For me it a battery life issue. The only thing suitable I can find that runs for +4 hours is the Fly 12, and there is no way I am paying £150.


I suspect I've said this before, but any camera that will run while connected to a USB power pack will probably run long enough to fill up its memory card and (if it does loop recording, which MD80s tend not to) then some. I've had several.


----------



## Milkfloat (16 Mar 2018)

mjr said:


> I suspect I've said this before, but any camera that will run while connected to a USB power pack will probably run long enough to fill up its memory card and (if it does loop recording, which MD80s tend not to) then some. I've had several.



You have, but the problem then is then water ingestion, plus a more minor one issue of aesthetics.


----------



## mjr (16 Mar 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> You have, but the problem then is then water ingestion, plus a more minor one issue of aesthetics.


Yeah, waterproofing is fiddly, but aesthetics are a lost cause with most cameras anyway, unless you think ugly plastic or alloy boxes strapped onto things are beautiful!


----------



## RoubaixCube (16 Mar 2018)

mjr said:


> That's still a big step up from the £10-20 that the Aldi cameras eventually sold for and you'd have to deal with Amazon's somewhat hit-and-miss returns system if there were any problems, rather than simply returning it to the high street.



My mistake. I thought the aldi camera was £30??? or £29.99. In any case, I still stand by my comment. With the Yi you know what you're getting. Cheapest the Yi has ever been according to price tracking websites is £43 but i am sure i have seen it cheaper. I swear i have seen it for under £40 on the amazon lightning deals. You might be paying an extra £10-15 but you know that the camera is of good spec and many have recommended it on amazon. That's why i spent so long looking for a camera myself. *If youre happy with sub-par video quality claiming to be 1080p then go ahead.
*
as for Amazon's returns service, I have never had a problem returning things in the years I have been buying things from there. Once or twice they have given me the run around by pushing me to contact the manufacturer or merchant directly but they have always helped out when pursuing returns directly with them has drawn a blank. I have 100% confidence in Amazon's return policy. returning electrical goods to a store on the highstreet is so old fashioned. With amazon its a simple job of boxing up the items you want to return and getting a prepaid returns label from amazon and handing it to the post office or dropping it somewhere that has Collect+

But i guess you like being overcharged for electrical goods??


----------



## Gasman (16 Mar 2018)

Cuchilo said:


> Got a link ?



Here's a few.


----------



## mjr (16 Mar 2018)

RoubaixCube said:


> My mistake. I thought the aldi camera was £30??? or £29.99.


Please read the thread - it's been heavily discounted, more so than the Yi... and it sounds like even if you waited for maximum discount on the Yi, you'd only slightly beat full price on the Aldi cameras.



RoubaixCube said:


> That's why i spent so long looking for a camera myself. *If youre happy with sub-par video quality claiming to be 1080p then go ahead.
> *


To be frank, I don't care much beyond it being able to capture number plates and potholes in a reasonably wide range of lighting conditions and that's more to do with the lens and the image sensor than for video format. 1080p has a slight benefit but the main "feature" of 4K or UHD to me is less video fits on a card. If you want higher, then feel free to keep on paying for it.



RoubaixCube said:


> as for Amazon's returns service, I have never had a problem returning things in the years I have been buying things from there.


Lucky you.



RoubaixCube said:


> returning electrical goods to a store on the highstreet is so old fashioned. With amazon its a simple job of boxing up the items you want to return and getting a prepaid returns label from amazon and handing it to the post office or dropping it somewhere that has Collect+


In other words, handing it in at a post office or shop but then instead of taking the replacement away, waiting around for another delivery.



RoubaixCube said:


> But i guess you like being overcharged for electrical goods??


And the winner of "logical disconnect of the day" is...

In case you hadn't noticed, the Aldi action cam came from a supermarket, not Currys.


----------



## RoubaixCube (16 Mar 2018)

mjr said:


> Please read the thread - it's been heavily discounted, more so than the Yi... and it sounds like even if you waited for maximum discount on the Yi, you'd only slightly beat full price on the Aldi cameras.



Doesnt matter. Im not just talking about the price itself but the price to performance/quality ratio as it if were so to speak. And I know that Yi camera goes on the lightning deals pretty regularly because Xiaomi the manufacturer pays amazon to do it and i get a little notification that pops up on my phone letting me know that the camera or any item in my wishlist is up on lightning deal. You might be waiting what?? another week or two? are you in that much of a rush to get a camera?? then why not go to currys or any brick and mortar store and pick up a gopro brand new or pre-owned? waiting a week or two aint going to kill you.

The video footage of the Yi is of much higher quality then the one of the aldi camera shown.



mjr said:


> To be frank, I don't care much beyond it being able to capture number plates and potholes in a reasonably wide range of lighting conditions and that's more to do with the lens and the image sensor than for video format. 1080p has a slight benefit but the main "feature" of 4K or UHD to me is less video fits on a card. If you want higher, then feel free to keep on paying for it.



Yeah but thats you though, and im replying to the person who started the thread who asked the question and not you. I could care less what you want in a camera. you didnt ask the question. Maybe Night Cycler might want to do other things with the camera apart from just recording _'number plates and potholes'. _If the video quality is that poor during the day or when its overcast then i dread to think how the quality would be when recording at night... its not going to be spectacular is it? unless you live in a dream world.



mjr said:


> Lucky you.



Thanks. I have seen a lot happy customers singing amazons praises when it comes to returns. The only thing im not happy about them is the fact that they avoid paying their taxes.




mjr said:


> In other words, handing it in at a post office or shop but then instead of taking the replacement away, waiting around for another delivery.



If youre in a rush you could always go buy a gopro from Currys, ComputerExchange or Cash Converters. waiting 3 or 4 days wont kill you and you can even ask for them to deliver to an amazon locker near where you work so you can pick it up during your lunch break or before you go home.

Honestly If you are that impatient, go out and buy a gopro.



mjr said:


> And the winner of "logical disconnect of the day" is...
> 
> In case you hadn't noticed, the Aldi action cam came from a supermarket, not Currys.



It doesnt matter where the camera came from. the same thing still applies though Aldi might not overcharge you and sell you an extended warranty that you dont need without letting you know.


if youre happy with the camera -- more power to you, Rather than spend £20 for something utterly sh!tty, I try to find something else that i can use it for so it might be worth investing a little more money.

All im hearing from your comment is a little child screaming "i want it now! NOWWWWW NOWWWWWWWWW!"


----------



## eagles633 (16 Mar 2018)

RoubaixCube said:


> Not exactly the best quality video footage @1080p...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm thinking most people upload their vids to youtube. Does'nt youtube reduce the video quality anyway? making 4k not worth it for most? That's what i heard of the techmoan chaps vids anyway..


----------



## RoubaixCube (16 Mar 2018)

eagles633 said:


> I'm thinking most people upload their vids to youtube. Does'nt youtube reduce the video quality anyway? making 4k not worth it for most? That's what i heard of the techmoan chaps vids anyway..



Ive heard this too. but I dont think it reduces it a whole much. From what ive heard its more to do with the audio on videos that youtube '_messes up_' when they convert your video to their file format during the upload. 4k will still look beautiful even if you upload it to YT or not (so long as its a camera that natively supports 4k and not some upscaled rubbish like a lot of random 4k cameras on amazon/ebay)

Best quality 4k cameras I have seen so far apart from the bog standard gopro's are the SJCAM SJ6 and above range of cameras, Xiaomi Yi 4k range of cameras, Thieye T5E. Eken V8 -- There are probably a few others that i have forgot to mention. 

I used to watch Techmoan as well for his camera reviews but he doesnt do as many of them anymore. His review of the SJCAM M10+ was the reason why i ended up buying one.


----------



## mjr (16 Mar 2018)

RoubaixCube said:


> Yeah but thats you though, and im replying to the person who started the thread who asked the question and not you.


Try using the "reply" link or at least @ing them, to make it look less like a reply to the recent posters.



> waiting 3 or 4 days wont kill you and you can even ask for them to deliver to an amazon locker near where you work so you can pick it up during your lunch break or before you go home.


Yeah, an amazon locker in a town 5 or 10 miles away is so covenient(!)



> All im hearing from your comment is a little child screaming "i want it now! NOWWWWW NOWWWWWWWWW!"


And all I'm getting from you is a second-rate imitation of @Markymark's Apple comments. I'm out.


----------



## RoubaixCube (16 Mar 2018)

mjr said:


> Try using the "reply" link or at least @ing them, to make it look less like a reply to the recent posters.
> 
> 
> Yeah, an amazon locker in a town 5 or 10 miles away is so covenient(!)
> ...



If you dont have anything good to say, dont say it.

I had a google and put up a video of what i found mainly to answer the the OPs question but at the same time for all those who are interested (in this thread) to see how bad the quality was so that people could make their own decisions if they wanted to buy one or not while making recommendations based of my own opinions and research i had done while looking for a camera and you seem to have gotten your knickers in a twist over it.

you called me out on my opinion and i have countered with valid points/reasons while you have done nothing else but throw your toys out of the pram.

Go have a smoke in the garden or make a cuppa, It will help you relax. Hopefully you'll come to realise that the world doesn't revolve around you.


----------



## eagles633 (16 Mar 2018)

RoubaixCube said:


> Ive heard this too. but I dont think it reduces it a whole much. From what ive heard its more to do with the audio on videos that youtube '_messes up_' when they convert your video to their file format during the upload. 4k will still look beautiful even if you upload it to YT or not (so long as its a camera that natively supports 4k and not some upscaled rubbish like a lot of random 4k cameras on amazon/ebay)
> Where are you going to watch a 4k video anyway? Are laptops 4k nowadays? I doubt a 4k phone screen makes any difference being so small.
> I bought the stealth 2 after watching techmoan. I hope he makes some cash out of it. seems to put a lot of effort in his vids.





RoubaixCube said:


> Ive heard this too. but I dont think it reduces it a whole much. From what ive heard its more to do with the audio on videos that youtube '_messes up_' when they convert your video to their file format during the upload. 4k will still look beautiful even if you upload it to YT or not (so long as its a camera that natively supports 4k and not some upscaled rubbish like a lot of random 4k cameras on amazon/ebay)
> 
> Best quality 4k cameras I have seen so far apart from the bog standard gopro's are the SJCAM SJ6 and above range of cameras, Xiaomi Yi 4k range of cameras, Thieye T5E. Eken V8 -- There are probably a few others that i have forgot to mention.
> 
> I used to watch Techmoan as well for his camera reviews but he doesnt do as many of them anymore. His review of the SJCAM M10+ was the reason why i ended up buying one.


Pretty sure techmoan used to upload seperate files so you could see how good the camera performed visually before youtube messed with it.
I can't see myself where 4k works for most people anyway. If you watch on a 4k phone the screen size makes it pointless. Do laptops have 4k screens now? And i doubt people are gonna watch clips on their 50" 4k tv if they have one.
I think techmoan is great. the reason i bought my stealth 2. I hope he makes plenty off his channel.


----------



## RoubaixCube (16 Mar 2018)

eagles633 said:


> Pretty sure techmoan used to upload seperate files so you could see how good the camera performed visually before youtube messed with it.
> I can't see myself where 4k works for most people anyway. If you watch on a 4k phone the screen size makes it pointless. Do laptops have 4k screens now? And i doubt people are gonna watch clips on their 50" 4k tv if they have one.
> I think techmoan is great. the reason i bought my stealth 2. I hope he makes plenty off his channel.



he did on his website I believe. I think there is a small difference between the before and after quality of a video uploaded on youtube though I dont think it makes a huge difference, youre still getting above 1080p quality. Ive seen some idiots record in 4k but encode or upload their video in 720p... Its an absolute waste of time.

Laptops have 4k screens, as do mobile phones and some tablets. though the 4k monika is a little half baked at best. kind of like Apple's 'Retina display' on their devices. You cant see images sharper beyond what the human eye can see.

4k is definitely higher fidelity and bloody enjoyable on a 50" 4k tv as you have mentioned! 

Its like beaches. some beaches are beautiful, The shade of blue of the sky, the vibrant colour and warmth of the sun and the sand and the crystal clear waters slowly lapping over your feet....

Then you come to the UK, Its wet, windy and overcast, the sand is grey and the sea is the colour of mud.


----------



## eagles633 (16 Mar 2018)

RoubaixCube said:


> Then you come to the UK, Its wet, windy and overcast, the sand is grey and the sea is the colour of mud


ha ha yeah. tbf in the uk you lens usually has something splashed on it whatever camera you buy


----------



## RoubaixCube (16 Mar 2018)

eagles633 said:


> ha ha yeah. tbf in the uk you lens usually has something splashed on it whatever camera you buy



the camera operator?? Yeah. Hes normally drunk


----------



## RoubaixCube (29 Mar 2018)

@night cycler The Yi action camera is currently on promo on amazon for £35

and heres an older but good review of said camera -- since the review was made back in 2015. Id say the firmware has had plenty of time to mature and get all the bugs ironed out as well as tweaking the quality of the footage etc etc.



If you compare it to the camera footage i posted in #48 you will see that it is by far superior.... if you didn't pick up the reka from aldi. Now is the best time to pick up something good and definitely value for money

The sensor in the Reka is a 3mp sensor made by some chinese company with the model number 'GC1034'. The Yi is running a 16MP Sony Exmor R image sensor and/or 16MP Panasonic CMOS image sensor

Of course the only caveat (or not depending on your personal attitude to buying things online....) here as a previous member has mentioned that you'll have to wait to take delivery of said item or go collect it from an amazon locker and having to take the time out of your day to return it should something go wrong with it or you decide that youre not getting on with it very well.

----

I would have considered getting one myself if i hadnt already purchased my 4k one.

You can buy generic accessory kits/packs for cheap on amazon if you want to get more mounts and other gubbins to enhance your ability to record stuff If you do decide you want to make the most of the camera and take it with you on holiday.

If you wish to use it on your bike handlebar. you can find one on amazon or go with a cheap chinese knock off from ebay -- I use a cheap chinese made out-in-front K-edge knock off that i bought for a few quid off ebay. saved me at least £25! Most cheap generic accessory kits will come with their own crappy handlebar mount (not the out in front one) and a helmet strap so you can mount it on your helmet if you wear one or should want to.


If you have any questions on where to get things for your camera or anything else regarding it, feel free to PM me.


::EDIT::

Do note that this camera is only 1080p and it is very surprising the the Yi Lite i spoke of earlier in the thread wasnt added to the promo.
Either way that would of been closer to around £60 (and probably beyond your budget) but it would of offered 4k recording. which for that price it is a steal.

1080p is still more than plenty though so long as the hardware that make up the camera itself is of a decent spec.

::EDIT 2::

Well it was £35 at time of posting....Promo has expired.


----------



## Arfcollins (28 Apr 2018)

Picked up the Aldi one today at £9.99. As it comes with an 8Gb card it seemed rude not to buy one.


----------



## Alembicbassman (30 Apr 2018)

Kitvision HD5W £27.50 at ASDA (in store only) 1080p recording at 30 fps or 720p at 60fps Battery lasts about 80 mins, spare battery can be bought from the Vodafone store on ebay for £4.99 delivered. You need some longer M5 screws for oversized bars.


----------



## mjr (30 Apr 2018)

Alembicbassman said:


> Kitvision HD5W £27.50 at ASDA (in store only) 1080p recording at 30 fps or 720p at 60fps Battery lasts about 80 mins, spare battery can be bought from the Vodafone store on ebay for £4.99 delivered. You need some longer M5 screws for oversized bars.


Do you find it vibrates a lot on that mount? I switched to a https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rearview...VR207-207G-Gopro-Hero1-2-3-4Q-YJ/263431258760 for my similar one and the picture is much steadier.


----------



## Alembicbassman (30 Apr 2018)

It's ok on smooth roads and cycle paths. The bike is set-up with 700x50 (29er) Schwalbe Century road tyres running 50 psi

I've only bought it because I've had 3 near misses with trucks pulling out on me in the last 3 weeks, which is more than I've had in the last 3 years.

I didn't want to try the helmet mount through fear of it being embedded in my skull in the event of a crash.


----------



## Wobbly John (31 May 2018)

Local Aldi had the Reka action cams reduced to £4.99 including 8GB card today - I bought both of the ones my local store (Ely) had, as the case can replace the broken one on the better spec camera I currently run.


----------



## RoubaixCube (31 May 2018)

Absolute steal for that price. Id go as far as saying they'd probably be worth a punt even at £10 each. Anything higher than that they you may as well hit amazon for the Yi cameras -- they actually went on promo again last week.


----------



## Tony1981 (3 Nov 2018)

Hi, I recently purchased this as a used item (in extremely good condition) and have found it to be a superb no frills equivalent of the high end offerings on the market such as the go pro. With the right settings, battery life is approximately 2 1/2 hours uninterrupted video recording time at its lowest setting and just over 1 1/2 hours at full HD. But the battery is removable and replaceable meaning a couple of fully charged spares can be obtained for around £15!!!!! And a spare class 10 memory card will only set you back around 8 or 9 quid so you'll have all the battery life and storage space you'll most probably need and some!!!! The video quality on all three video modes is more than adequate as is the sound pick up. I was terribly surprised that such a low budget action cam could pack such a punch. Added to all of this, it comes with a vast array of mounting options which fit every possible need 

Can't praise the Reka 82026 enough


----------



## Tony1981 (3 Nov 2018)

Alembicbassman said:


> It's ok on smooth roads and cycle paths. The bike is set-up with 700x50 (29er) Schwalbe Century road tyres running 50 psi
> 
> I've only bought it because I've had 3 near misses with trucks pulling out on me in the last 3 weeks, which is more than I've had in the last 3 years.
> 
> I didn't want to try the helmet mount through fear of it being embedded in my skull in the event of a crash.


----------



## Tony1981 (3 Nov 2018)

Yeah as with anything like this cam, I don't think the plastic housing would withstand a brutal knock like dropping off a high curb at speed, especially where the bottom meets the bracket for the handlebar mount. But the same applies to just about anything, just take it steady and avoid jolts. It's a great little piece of kit though and like you I, I bought it because of c***s pulling out at roundabouts or just swerving across in front of me.


----------



## Sunny Portrush (3 Nov 2018)

Alembicbassman said:


> Kitvision HD5W £27.50 at ASDA (in store only) 1080p recording at 30 fps or 720p at 60fps Battery lasts about 80 mins, spare battery can be bought from the Vodafone store on ebay for £4.99 delivered. You need some longer M5 screws for oversized bars.
> 
> View attachment 406725



What are the recordings like. I wont be uploading anything to youtube or anything like that but I have a couple of cycling holidays next year and would like to record some of the climbs i do to get me through winter 2019 on the turbo!


----------

